# kitchen wall repair or replace?



## bschmitt (Jan 31, 2007)

We have just bought a house and in the kitchen there is what we have been told is vinyl on the walls.  It is not wallpaper, but a hard surface.  We want to paint and put up some tiling.  We have been told that the vinyl can be removed and sheet rock put up, and we have been told that we should "ruff up"  the surface and paint over it.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  What is the best way of taking care of the problem?


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome B Schmitt:
I have not refinished any vinyl indoors but I know sheetrock will cover a multitude of sins. Then you can do whatever you want with it.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 31, 2007)

bschmitt said:


> We have just bought a house and in the kitchen there is what we have been told is vinyl on the walls.  It is not wallpaper, but a hard surface.  We want to paint and put up some tiling.  We have been told that the vinyl can be removed and sheet rock put up, and we have been told that we should "ruff up"  the surface and paint over it.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  What is the best way of taking care of the problem?


  I have a saying " when in dought take it out"


----------

